
“This is US's F-35 Lightning II It has been in development since 1992” - Jerry2
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1015212921071329281.html
======
141421
When you look at the development time for many of these advance warmachines
often taking at least a decade or more, it's scary to think about what is
being developed right now that will enter service 20 years from now.

------
simonblack
When something takes this long (26 years so far) to put into service, it's
already obsolete before it gets used.

A bit like flying a Sopwith Camel (1916) against a Fock-Wulf 190 (1941).

